# Tanning bed mistake



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

So for the past few months, i've been getting my burn on because I have some scar issues on my back and chest. I don't strip completely down, I wear my boxers on the bed. I don't want bronze buns. Anyways, a few weeks ago I noticed I had dry, red, peeling skin on my manhood. I didn't figure it out till now. That sucker must of snuck out of my boxers during my 15 min burn. It hurts something fierce. Moral of the story, protect your johnson if you go tanning. Sorry if it was too graphic.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh god... As a man, I truly hope you get better soon.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two words - aloe vera.


----------



## beans85 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ouch!! Hope you didn't use a tingle lotion!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Roasted weeny! 




Sorry for your pain.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Dont play with it either...


----------



## PalmTreesAndSunshine (Oct 11, 2010)

I remember the first few times I went tanning, I got burned really bad because I didn't use any tanning lotion and I went in for too long. Like another person said, aloe vera gel works well after getting burned. I don't go tanning anymore because it's too expensive and it's bad for your skin. I might go before the summer and before vacations, but not year round like I used to.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Haha damn.. how often do you tan.. I would go in butt naked and no genital burning occurred for me. I hope you use something on that and feel better


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe put zinc on your wink next time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

How long do you normally go in for?


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I bare all in the tanning bed and I've NEVER had this problem. I got dem dere great genetics!


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

I slowly worked up to 15 min sessions. Im all good now. I have a slight tan now that im happy with. Haha, roasted weeny is no bueno. I feel like Ben Stiller after he gets it stuck in his zipper. Strong like bull, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daylight said:


> I bare all in the tanning bed and I've NEVER had this problem. I got dem dere great genetics!


Can you really do that in a tanning salon?


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I go tanning occasionally and it's always nude. I've never had a problem burning my johnson.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I tan easily - but I have always used the real sun and wore swim trunks. If I wanted to tan my legs, I'd pull the legs up to a decent, but high level.

I would be afraid of getting a weird tropical skin disease on my behind or my back. You lay on your back with those things, right? I have never been to one. If you look at my profile pic - that is a natural tan acquired over the summer.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Roasted weeny!


Ha, good description there!

Sounds painful dude


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!

Shame about yours:|


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the other risk that's somewhat more serious than burning your johnson.

Beauty fades, but cancer will haunt your life forever.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah I burned my backside once upon a time and long long ago and it was horrible. I'm sure this is much much worse and I hope that burns heals soon. (was I supposed to laugh? If so, ha.) Take care.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

sunlight = free......tanning beds, why?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I was thinking about using a tanning bed in the winter when it is cloudy and the sun angle is too low with cold weather and all. I already have a small bit of sun from the times I have been sitting out - even though the cold wind ruins it.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the other risk that's somewhat more serious than burning your johnson.
> 
> Beauty fades, but cancer will haunt your life forever.


Its not a big concern for me. I go once a week for 15 min. Trust me, ive got bigger issues than that.

Ive tried tanning in the sun before, but for some reason i couldnt stick to it. I would get lazy, and put it off. The tanning salon is right next to the supermarket, so i just stop in real quick and voila.


----------

